# Simple prop timer.......my butt!



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a PicoBoo box F1-104 and a motion detector, and a simple prop timer, now I have them hooked up and I thought that you use the timer so that when some one walks by.....Bam the motion detector sets off the Picoboo controller and in turn the timer.Show stops and I wanted the timer to keep the controller from going off every time a tot walked by(delay about 3 min. then let the motion detector activate again.The manual says to cut J1 or J2 or J3 to do certain things with this timer. Now I'm not that dumb ...........but that could be argued, So if any body knows what kinda mess Ive got my self in and could help it would be greatly appreciated
or should I just put a gun to my head and have a new prop for the yard.
Rottincorps...........:googly:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you describe the connections on the prop timer? It sounds to me like you need to connect the output of the motion detector through a set of normally closed contacts on the timer. That way when the motion detector is triggered the picoboo activates the prop and starts the timer. That would disconnect the motion detector from the picoboo until the timer runs out and resets.
Clear as mud, ritght?

I'd steer away from the gun option. Might look realistic, but then who'd put your haunt together next year?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

You dont need the timer... Just hold down the record button for how long you want the delay to be with nothing activated and that will act as a delay so tots wont keep walking in front of the sensor and tripping it.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

OK .........now where can I use this [email protected]#@%^&%^^&$%$ TIMER!........sorry .....but I do feel better.
Thanks I needed that.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

you can cut the j1 tab and have something turn on and off constantly. cutting j1 makes it a repeat timer.. thats what i do with my pneumatic pillar skeles. Every 15 seconds they drop down, then go up for 15 seconds, then drops down... ya get the idea.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I hate to sound ......um deee, deee, deee but what does J2, and J3 do exactly and when you cut J1 does the intervals between the switch open and close, are they adj. with the timer wheel, dial, nob, what ever.J3 being cut it says timing only will start after it has been triggered.
OK just saw a thread where a guy took a security motion sensor that had the capability to be set for about 1 to 5min after being triggered, now that is a 120 volt system um.... now is there a way to make it or something like it work the way I want it to .......bag prop is on......show is done ambient sound comes out of the picoboo, but I don't want it to trigger for 3min........Now what?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm I dont really get what your saying.. I never messed with cutting the other j2 or j3 resistors, So I cant help you there. But as for cutting j1, you can adjust the on off time with the dial. what ever you set it to, say 15 seconds, means it will stay on for 15 seconds and then turn off for 15 seconds and then turn on for 15 seconds and so forth.. I find that this is the easiest way to trigger props and it works great too.

And if you want to trigger a lower voltage with a high voltage, a relay would have to come into play.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I was about to buy a few of these too, but am trying to understand the wiring first. I was thing of running the pir to the timer and then using the timer to trigger the boo box as my prop has several effects. Does anyone know if a boo box 8 can be trigger with the simple prop timer?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

If I were in your shoes...I'd probably smash the darn thing. I build my own circuits boards and jimmy rig timers, and I yell and cuss enough to make a sailor blush. Sometimes that stuff just ticks you off more than anything. Sorry I don't have any useful info, but after reading your posts I had this vision of me smashing the thing with a hammer


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What kind of prop timer is this?? Brand name, Model etc?

As far as a standard motion detector hack, I trigger one of my Picaboos with one that I put a relay into as a switch. It Works great except one thing. When the Picaboo is done playing the routine, if it senses the relay still closed (activated), it will immediately and automatically start playing the routine again. Meaning if I set the Motion detector to 5 minutes, the relay stays on (Closed) for 5 minutes, and the Picaboo will repeatedly play it's routine over and over again for 5 minutes. So that's not a solution your seeking (unless someone else has done other types of hacks).

This year, I' m going to use one of my "Flex ETC combo" prop timers/activators to trigger my Picaboo. With a relay in place to trigger a picaboo, you'll have much greater control of activation up to 140 seconds of pre, or post delay before re-trigger. The benifit is that it comes with a really nice PIR motion detector. A Brilliantly simple solution. They are a little pricey though just to use as a prop timer. With some fiddleing they can be used as a primary prop controller (Well that's what they are, but they don't have sound built in).

On a side note, I'm sure there are MANY in here that have solved the timer/ delay issue MUCH cheaper and simpler. Be patient, someone will answer your question with clarity and simplicity.

I was playing with my FLEX ETC last night and I REALLY like how they work!


----------

